# .. uma verdadeira



## Que trem doido

Eu ouvi uma frase; "te goza de una verdadeira, né?"  

Um rapaz estava falando com outro sobre uma menina.  

Então, o primeiro indicou que o segoundo gosta de gatinhas verdadeiras, ou meninas gostosas?  É isso??  Sei que deve ser óbvio ao falante nativo, mas eu quero tirar as minhas dúvidas.

Obrigado!!!!!


----------



## Babutxi

Olá Que trem doido,
Em Portugal nunca ouvi essa frase, em Brasil não sei, espere as respostas dos brasileiros!

cumprimentos


----------



## faranji

I don't think I've heard it either. I think it's the verb _gozar_ that has me at a loss here.


----------



## IsaC

O verbo gozar tem um significado totalmente diferente em Portugal e no Brasil.
Em Portugal siginifica brincar, kidding, ou como dizem os brasileiros zoar. É um verbo muito usado "Ganhei a lotaria!" "Oh, estás a gozar comigo!"

Já no Brasil tem uma conotação sexual e significa atingir o orgasmo.

Esta frase é dita por um brasileiro, pelo contexto, e tem a ver com atracção, prazer, só mesmo um brasileiro saberá explicar melhor o significado porque parece ser uma expressão.

Em Portugal essa frase não faz qualquer sentido.


----------



## Macunaíma

Que trem doido said:


> Eu ouvi uma frase; "te goza de una verdadeira, né?"
> 
> Sei que deve ser óbvio ao falante nativo, mas eu quero tirar as minhas dúvidas.


Não é óbvio, não, Trem Doido. Eu também não entendi.



IsaC said:


> O verbo gozar tem um significado totalmente diferente em Portugal e no Brasil.
> Em Portugal siginifica brincar, kidding, ou como dizem os brasileiros zoar. É um verbo muito usado "Ganhei a lotaria!" "Oh, estás a gozar comigo!"
> 
> Já no Brasil tem uma conotação sexual e significa atingir o orgasmo.


 
No Brasil, gozar, usado isoladamente, pode significar ter um orgasmo, mas também é usado no sentido dado pela IsaC: 

Você está me gozando! Você está gozando da minha cara! Você está de sacanagem comigo!

Gozar é usado em algumas expressões: gozar de boa saúde, gozar de suas faculdades mentais, gozar de privilégios, etc.


----------



## IsaC

Uma amiga minha viveu no Rio de Janeiro um ano e teve que deixar de usar o verbo gozar porque cada vez que o fazia todos olhavam para ela muito chocados e riam! Mesmo na expressão "estás a gozar comigo" ela foi mal interpretada eh eh. Bem, no caso ela disse "Está gozando na minha cara" o que se compreende que tenha sido dado outra conotação ah ah!!

Só uma correcção, não sou o mas sim a Isa C


----------



## Macunaíma

IsaC said:


> Bem, no caso ela disse "Está gozando na minha cara" o que se compreende que tenha sido dado outra conotação ah ah!!


 
Hahahaha!!! Coitada da moça!

Mas aqueles casos que eu cito no meu post são perfeitamente normais aqui.


----------



## AGATHA2

IsaC said:


> O verbo gozar tem um significado totalmente diferente em Portugal e no Brasil.
> Em Portugal siginifica brincar, kidding, ou como dizem os brasileiros zoar. É um verbo muito usado "Ganhei a lotaria!" "Oh, estás a gozar comigo!"
> 
> Já no Brasil tem uma conotação sexual e significa atingir o orgasmo.


 
Aha ! Entao em Portugal nao posso dizer num contexto sexual "estou a gozar" ou "gozaste?" ou algo neste sentido ?

E tambem nao posso dizer "estou a gozar da música, da paisagem etc ...." ? 
__________________


----------



## IsaC

Bem, se for com alguém que conheça as expressões brasileiras não há problema mas caso contrário vai parecer estranho. 
E agora peço aos meninos que digam a expressão portuguesa sff!!!eh eh 

Quanto a "estou a gozar da música" seria "estou a gostar da música" ou "estou a curtir a música".

Esqueci-me de dizer uma coisa. O verbo gozar também está relacionado com prazer se disser por exemplo "Andar de carro a 200km/h dá-me gozo!" Significa, dá-me prazer. "Dá-me gozo correr de manhã", gosto de correr de manhã.


----------



## Vanda

Trem maluco doido,  conforme o pessoal já disse a frase não faz sentido, deve ter alguma palavra trocada...
_Você está gozando da minha cara_  é uma expressão comum por estas paragens. Na sua frase acima, acredito que possa ter sido usado no sentido sexual, mas, de qualquer jeito, a frase teria de ser mudada, quero dizer, ter outra estrutura.


----------



## Que trem doido

Muito obrigado a todos!!!!!!!!!!!

Valeu!!!!

Que todos vocês tenham um Ano Novo bom, e sempre sejam felizes!! 


Tchau


----------



## AGATHA2

Ola Vandinha !

Completamente off-topic, mas QUE significa "merge" ???


----------



## spielenschach

*Merge* sort - Wikipédia


----------



## djlaranja

IsaC said:


> Uma amiga minha viveu no Rio de Janeiro um ano e teve que deixar de usar o verbo gozar porque cada vez que o fazia todos olhavam para ela muito chocados e riam! Mesmo na expressão "estás a gozar comigo" ela foi mal interpretada eh eh. Bem, no caso ela disse "Está gozando na minha cara" o que se compreende que tenha sido dado outra conotação ah ah!!
> 
> Só uma correcção, não sou o mas sim a Isa C


 
Isa C,

Só há um detalhe, que faz toda a diferença: se sua amiga disse "está gozando *na* minha cara", provavelmente o "*na*" deu essa conotação sexual ao _gozar_. Mas é comum dizer-se "está gozando *da* cara de alguém", significando zoar, tirar uma brincadeira com alguém.

Gozar *de* alguém significa fazer uma brincadeira, zoar com alguém. Gozar _*em*_ alguém... bem, isso aí já toma uma conotação sexual, sim, no Brazil.

Outro detalhe é que nós brasileiros usamos com freqüência o gerúndio e portanto dificilmente alguém ouvirá um brasileiro dizer "estás a gozar de minha cara?", pois é costume por aqui dizer-se "estás gozando da minha cara?".

Mas a verdade é que brasileiro gosta de gozar *da* cara de todo mundo (inclusive da dele mesmo!) e aí é preferível aos estrangeiros evitar esse verbo...

Bom fim de ano para todos!

Um abraço,

DJL


----------



## IsaC

Sim da maneira como ela disse era impossível não darem essa conotação eh eh!
Mas ela deixou de usar o verbo gozar porque toda a gente olhava para ela! É que nós utilizamos muito a expressão "Estás a gozar?"

Já agora, visto que nenhum menino veio aqui dizer as expressões correspondentes em Portugal é trocarem o verbo gozar pelo verbo vir e conjugarem-no com pronomes reflexivos!


----------



## Vanda

Como o Laranja/M*i*xirica -hehe-disse:
_Mas a verdade é que brasileiro gosta de gozar *da* cara de todo mundo (inclusive da dele mesmo!) ..._
Nosso passatempo nacional é gozar da nossa própria cara para sobrevivermos a gozação que nossos políticos aprontam com a cara da gente. O jeito é somar...

Merge, Agatha, é quando os moderadores juntam dois posts seguidos da mesma pessoa. SAbe quando você já postou e em seguida você se lembra de acrescentar algo e abre outro post? Então, estando os dois seguidos, nós os unimos.


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda said:


> Como o Laranja/Mixirica -hehe-disse:
> _Mas a verdade é que brasileiro gosta de gozar *da* cara de todo mundo (inclusive da dele mesmo!) ..._
> Nosso passatempo nacional é gozar da nossa própria cara para sobrevivermos a gozação que nossos políticos aprontam com a cara da gente. O jeito é somar...
> 
> Merge, Agatha, é quando os moderadores juntam dois posts seguidos da mesma pessoa. SAbe quando você já postou e em seguida você se lembra de acrescentar algo e abre outro post? Então, estando os dois seguidos, nós os unimos.


 
Vanda peixinha,

Meu Laranjeira é Lima... quer dizer, pode chamar de Laranja Lima, pois o Laranjeira vem do meu avô paterno e o Lima (que não possuo no nome) da minha vó paterna também.

Mexerica fica meio complicado hehehehehe. Não sei se mexerica (na verdade mexerico) tem a mesma conotação em minas, mas por aqui mexerico e o derivado mexeriqueiro significam respectivamente fofoca e fofoqueiro, daí não pega bem.

Quanto ao _merge_ (palavrinha feia esta; só agora me dei conta como é feia), nos meus posts já deve ter dado muita _merge... _perdão! Deve ter dado trabalho aos moderadores para _merjar _(hi! ficou pior ainda!).

Um abraço, 

lol

Denilson Laranjeira


----------

